# HC-Boards



## HowlingCoder (Feb 5, 2022)

HowlingCoder submitted a new resource:

HC-Boards - Enrich your stream with memes, reactions, notifications, and much more! A single keypress is enough!



> *What can HC-Boards do?*
> To put it short HC-Boards allows you to assign effects to several keyboard shortcuts.  Enrich your stream with memes, reactions, notifications, and much more! A single keypress is enough!
> 
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------

